# Sub Needed in Plainfield IL



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Need 1 or 2 subs for a lot in plainfield IL, I have emailed a few guys on here but they have not responded, so I doubt there dependable. Please email me if u are interested. This would be a lot monitored by you. I will have one of my trucks helping you as well. this is an easy open lot push and would take about 3 to 4 hrs to clear. need highly dependable and experienced person.


----------



## beardedlurker (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't get to your email, but if you're still looking for someone, email me- mark at cementworksllc dot com. I've got a truck, skid steer, snowblower, shovelers, 6-wheeler if you need hauling... Let me know. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Jenkins12 (Oct 29, 2009)

If you need help i got a truck and i am based in crest hill.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Give me a email Im in the area
[email protected]


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*thanks*

Ok..sub has been filled by snow go!!!! thanks for the replys guys.


----------

